# St. Petersburg / Tampa area



## mydaughtersara (May 23, 2015)

Looking to secure a rental in the St. Petersburg / Tampa area from June 28 - July 5.  Please let me know if you have something available.


----------



## gretel (Jun 14, 2015)

*Sarasota area*

Hi,

I have a gulfside unit on Bradenton Beach 6/27-7/4 available (gulf coast but further south than the Tampa area). 

--Laura


----------

